# With a little help here & there ????



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Following a generous amount of help and advice from all corners regarding these two pieces of work, I have taken on board all your kind advice and have tried to incorporate as much as possible with my changes. I am aware that these two pieces have been posted before, but with all your input I felt it only right to show you the finished product before I put them away and start my next project.
Thank you all again,
Steve
High & Dry / Riverside Cottages


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I really love both of these Grampy.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love the sky on the bottom 1 gramps... could put more orange in the sand splendid work =)


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*With a little help here and there ????*

Terry & Meli,

Thank you for your kind comments, It has given me great pleasure to be able to produce these two lovely pictures. Now for my next challenge.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Stay with it and don't forget to have some fun with your art. That will keep it a happy challenge.


----------

